
Show HN: Zube.io – Simple project management for your GitHub issues - jenniferDewalt
https://zube.io
======
manewitz
Looks similar to Huboard: [https://huboard.com](https://huboard.com)

~~~
michaelmior
And Waffle: [https://waffle.io/](https://waffle.io/)

~~~
rohamg
And ZenHub: [https://zenhub.io/](https://zenhub.io/) :D

~~~
sytse
And Taigai: [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/) :D

------
virgil_disgr4ce
This looks really awesome, and I can't wait to check it out. However—when
authorizing with Github, do I read this correctly as granting auth to all of
my organizations? I can't do that. Is this configurable? _praying_

~~~
204NoContent
I don't think so, but I haven't fully explored it. I would love to implement
it if I can. I know it's kind of a hack but your organization can whitelist
3rd party apps, which is probably a good idea if you have sensitive data.

[https://help.github.com/articles/about-third-party-
applicati...](https://help.github.com/articles/about-third-party-application-
restrictions/)

I'd love to explore this further with you.

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
Hm, I'd like to try this, but it's going to take some time to talk with
different people about what keys might be obviated (made before Feb 2014)
..... Argh....

------
tracker1
Pretty cool, I've looked at some of the other alternatives mentioned in the
comments before (huboard, waffle, zenhub), this actually looks like it may be
more to my liking than the rest... Unfortunately, I'm now working in an
environment where this won't be useful to me.

Some suggestions on other integrations... Stash, GitLab, BitBucket, Github
Enterprise... Stash and GH Enterprise might be more difficult.

~~~
jenniferDewalt
What type of environment are you working in? Those are great suggestions for
integrations and we are very interested in adding integrations that help
developers. Is there one that would make Zube usable for you?

~~~
tracker1
I'm working at a large financial institution that's moving to git on stash
internally, so unlikely I'd be able to use your product any time soon...

Honestly, I'd suggest working towards a solution to work with GH Enterprise,
as that would probably align with your current structure better, it may be the
most work, but it would be a point to more potential large business customers,
and a better revenue model.

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Thanks, that sounds like good advice.

------
metasean
Any chance you'll support GitLab projects?

Some of us have been waiting a while for a competing service to provide this
support.

[1] [https://gitlab.com/](https://gitlab.com/) [2]
[https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926](https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926)

~~~
204NoContent
Yeah, we're a full web app and we love integrations (GitHub is just the first)
so GitLab seems very promising. We haven't looked into the specifics yet but
we'd love to create integration #2!

------
do
We've been using Zube at Interviewed and really like it.

We'd been using Github Issues previously but found it hard to prioritize our
tickets in a way that was natural for us. The ability to drag and drop reorder
our backlog has really helped with that.

Also, the UI works well for quick updates during our morning standup.

~~~
204NoContent
So good to hear we've been able to help your team!

------
waves
I really like the animated demo graphic you have in the imac. Can i ask how
you made that?

~~~
204NoContent
Sure! It's a little hack that autoplays everywhere, browser and mobile. It's
javascript that loops over numbered png images in the canvas tag. You can grab
the js in the source of our homepage toward the bottom.

The process for creating the images is as follows:

Use quicktime to take a video, called demo.mov (or equivalent movie capture
program with whatever file format)

Create a color palette from the movie $ ffmpeg -i demo.mov -vf
fps=10,scale=1378:-1:flags=lanczos,palettegen palette.png

Create a gif from the movie using the color palette $ ffmpeg -i demo.mov -i
palette.png -filter_complex
"fps=10,scale=1378:-1:flags=lanczos[x];[x][1:v]paletteuse" output.gif

Create a sequence of pngs from the gif $ convert -dispose Background -coalesce
output.gif -colors 256 PNG8:target-%d.png

party!

Feel free to email us if you need any help!

~~~
waves
Thanks a ton! Going to try this over thr weekend~~

------
DavidPP
Really like it so far, I prefer it to Waffle which we been using.

Only problem is I can't figure out how to edit the content of an issue once I
opened the card?

Edit: Also trying to figure out how the Review state work compared to Waffle.

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Thanks for trying it out! To edit a card, click the card on the board to open
the card. Then you can click the title to edit it. Milestones and labels can
be changed from the sidebar by clicking the gear or heading. At the moment you
can't edit the initial comment with the card but we should have that fixed
soon.

I'm not sure what you mean by your second question. On Zube, the In Review
doesn't have a concrete meaning, that is, it doesn't affect the card's state
beyond who the issue is assigned to. At Zube, we use the Review column for
cards that we have completed but still need to test, have code reviewed or
just want to keep an eye for unknown bugs.

~~~
DavidPP
Ah I see. I guess I was aplying Waffle concepts to your product. In Waffle,
"In Review" is triggered by opening a pull request that mention the issue
number in it's title.

------
bernardjhuang
I like the way that Zube is setup like Trello (cards & boards) but fully
integrated with Github.

At first glance, I believe this will give me and my team better insights into
what everyone on the engineering team is up to.

~~~
yermierc
We've been using Zube for about a month and swapped it out for Asana in our
workflow. (I know, I know). I've been following everything Jen has been doing
since her 180 website/day project.

The devs have been really receptive to our feedback, which seems self-evident
in this thread.

------
FabioFleitas
Looks great! Would love understand how it compares to ZenHub.io.

~~~
ukd1
And waffle.io :)

~~~
204NoContent
Waffle.io is good product and Zube is similar. We're both web apps that sync
with GitHub issues. As far as functionality, Zube gives you some things that
Waffle does not:

Comments - syntax highlighting; @mentions, emojis, issue reference
autocomplete; live updating from GitHub comments for things like comment
updates and deletes (so your data is consistent)

Cards - Commit references, events, and card references. Consistency of data,
especially when multiple users are moving cards at the same time.

Boards - add and remove users from the board

Labels - create, update, and delete labels from a repo (not just a card)

Milestones - create, update, and delete labels from a repo (not just a card)

Zube also has many UX features that differ from Waffle like each user having
their own row. Creating cards in any row/column. Dedicated views for each
milestone.

Waffle has some features that Zube doesn't support right now like burndown
charts and search. I'm not an expert on Waffle or anything so please correct
me if I'm in error. It's kinda hard to know everything that a competitor does.

~~~
philips
Does Zube support having one board that covers multiple GitHub repos?

~~~
204NoContent
Waffle does this I'm pretty sure, but we don't have it yet. It's on our
roadmap though!

We've had the request for multiple repos on one Zube board when talking with
PMs and consulting firms and we're aware that it's important for them.
However, we're laser focused on making developers happy and they've told us
that they care more about managing issues for a single repository, so we
implemented that first.

------
nicolewhite
Hey, just got it all set up. Seems very neat!

I have a question: how can I view all issues? It seems I can only view issues
without a milestone and issues in a milestone separately.

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Thanks for trying it out! At the moment you can only view issues by milestone.
We're working on a 'power user' view where you'll be able to view all of your
issues, perform batched actions and other global type actions.

------
deevus
If this had time-tracking support, I would be able to migrate from Trello
(time tracking provided by Trello Plus). Is this a possible feature?

~~~
jenniferDewalt
We can run queries against events like issue open/close, labeled, miletstoned
etc. so we can generate reports with time analytics. If it is just card open
to close time, we could definitely bump that up or list!

~~~
deevus
For us it's a combination of a timesheet (so we can get paid) and a run down
of time spent (vs estimated) on specific tasks. Those are the two important
bits.

For reference:
[http://www.plusfortrello.com/p/about.html](http://www.plusfortrello.com/p/about.html)

EDIT: To clarify, since it's being used as a timesheet, we need a timer.

~~~
204NoContent
Thanks for the link! I think we'll have to add a new events table to track
things like how long it takes to move from "Tasks" to "In Progress" to "In
Review". It shouldn't be terribly challenging, and I love me some analytics.

------
superbaconman
Looks almost __exactly __like waffle.io that i saw like a day ago on HN new.
Are the projects related?

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Not related beyond us both wanting to make GitHub issues better :)

------
girishso
OP has come a long way from her a project a day. Glad to see that! Good luck!!

------
johnymontana
I've used ZenHub previously. What are the advantages of Zube over ZenHub?

------
lowglow
I'm truly excited for your launch! Awesome job! What are the next steps?

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Thanks! We're super focused on making developers happy. We're going to
continue to make features that help developers be more productive and
organized. One feature we've been thinking about is personal todo lists that
live outside of your Zube boards.

~~~
grantjgordon
I know several engineers on my team would love that.

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Would love to hear about any other features you think your team might find
useful.

------
jaf12duke
Really excited to see this launched! Congrats on shipping Aaron and Jen!

~~~
204NoContent
Thanks!

------
sp332
Just got this email:

    
    
      Hi sep332!
    
      I made a new product, Zube https://zube.io . It's a
      simple project management tool for GitHub issues.
      I've been working on it with my cofounder for 6 months.
    
      I'm super excited to announce that we're launching
      Zube today on Hacker News. You can read more about why
      we made it here - https://zube.io/blog .
    
      Hope you check it out and let me know what you think!
    
      Cheers,
      Jen
    

You know this kind of spam is literally illegal, right?

~~~
jenniferDewalt
Sorry, sp332. I only sent this email out to people who I thought would be
interested in a new project of mine because they were interested in my other
projects (180 Websites in 180 Days and YumHacker).

I don't mean to spam anyone and I'll remove you from my list.

Edit: To be clear, I only sent emails to people who have given me their emails
previously. I didn't scrape them from the internet.

Sorry again!

~~~
sp332
I'm not even that angry about it - I mean it's friendly enough. I just thought
it was a big legal risk for you to be taking at the start of a project!

Edit: Well if I signed up for your emails before, it's not so bad. But without
a one-click unsubscribe link, I think it's still in violation of the CAN-SPAM
act.

